# Hunters Wanted - Early Season 2B



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

Have exceptional Red River bottom near Argusville. Deer all over. Need help pushing the woods and getting 'em moving on the early opener. This is not a blanket grant of permission, just looking to make a few new friends. Email me for details.

Blair Nelson
[email protected]


----------

